# 14kg!



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee has been for his boosters today. Couldn't believe it when he got on the scales and the vet said 14kg exactly!!! When my husband agreed to us getting a dog it was on the understanding that we would get a small dog - whoops


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow - he is a whopper We thought Teddy was a big'un at around 10 kg. You just never know what you are getting with a 'poo, do you?


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson is also just over 14kg at 7 months, I knew he was going to be a bigger poo but he is bigger than I expected! The more to cuddle (when he stays still long enough to get hold of him permitting)!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how does 14 kg compare to 14 pounds.have any idia


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lumpy 14kg is about 30 pounds.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow - chunky poo's!! Benson - you bruiser! I wonder what weight he will get to, I thought Dudley was big compared to a lot of others, he was 12.35kg at last weigh in. - how tall to the shoulder are Frisbee and Benson - do you know?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

He is heavier than my Miles (is now down to 17lbs)!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I would say Frisbee is towards the top end of a cockapoo size, but not abnormally so. Some breeders do just seem to bred bigger dogs than others. 

Millie is 10kg and a bit on the small size compared to other cockapoo's we walk with.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted is 9 Month and almost 12 kgs which surprises me as he is quite leggy/ribby. I'm sure he will be 14kgs by the time he's finished growing!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha ha ha - meet Scamp, 21" at the shoulder and nearly 22 kg !!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frizz is very suspicious of the tape measure but I think he is about 18" to the shoulder. Scamp...wow sounds like you are king of the cockapoos!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

francesjl said:


> Ha ha ha - meet Scamp, 21" at the shoulder and nearly 22 kg !!


Wow - I think the breeder slipped you a great daneapoo!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley is 16lbs at 7.5 months (yikes . . she has really grown!!) and Sami is holding at 25lbs at just over a yr. old. They are both American and supposed to be from TOY poodle daddy!! Just goes to show you . . size is a suprize!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure exactly how much Wilf weighs but it's certainly around that mark, I love his build, Mable can be a little skinny at times x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i wonder how big ginger will get she is 7 months now and 14 1/2 pounds.does that seem small to you people ...lumpy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She seems perfectly fine to me, and there are many others on here around that weight. Don't think you have anything to worry about on her weight, Lumpy (sourpuss Herb  - you are being a bit unfair on yourself with that nickname, though!)


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my lordy he is a chunky monkey..! crunchie is 11 months and weighs a massive 6kg and fits through the cat flap lol


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sourpuss said:


> i wonder how big ginger will get she is 7 months now and 14 1/2 pounds.does that seem small to you people ...lumpy


Well what size was the parents? I think you add the size of each parent then divide by 2 and that should give you an average of what your poos will be full grown.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Teresa, no I just grabbed a name that i knew no one else would have i was in a hurry trying to get in,i hope Dave would fix it for me though i do like sugerlump much better


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I had the vet weigh and measure Amiee Jane. She is 9 lbs and 10 inches to the shoulder. She will always be my little girl.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sourpuss said:


> Teresa, no I just grabbed a name that i knew no one else would have i was in a hurry trying to get in,i hope Dave would fix it for me though i do like sugerlump much better


He corrected mine, I had spelled it wrong and asked it to be changed. I post a thread asking how I could correct it. People posted and said they liked it the way it was. I think it was Florida Cocokapoo. I forgot about it. The next thing I knew it was corrected.... So maybe you still can get it changed... I like Sugarlump it was cute.


----------

